# iceman



## Sailor_Nate (Mar 12, 2009)

has anyone on here shot an iceman i shot one the other day i was blown away by the leaps and bounds that bows have come in the past 7-8 years i was just wanting to know if anyone has any feed back on the iceman i thought it was great but dont really have any thing to base off of so i was just wanting to see what the pro's think

Thanks 
Nate


----------



## DIAMONDTOM (Jan 4, 2009)

*Iceman shot*

Was able to test shoot the new Iceman the other day at Gander Mountain and I was very impressed with it. Diamond is sending me one as a replacement for my 06 Liberty. They couldn't replace the comp riser so offered me the Iceman in comp Blue. The Iceman seems like it will be a great shooting bow for 3-D and maybe even for spots. Will let you know after I get it!


----------

